# green curry



## sushiguy (Apr 12, 2007)

so i have a problem with one of the dishes we have. it has been a standard over the years, but is now becoming a problem. basically the recipie is one jar of green curry paste, 4 cans of cocnut milk, and a 1/4 cup of fish sauce. but it is just too bland, getting complaints. if anyone has any thoughts on adding to or changing this recipie, i would greatly appretiate it.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd add some fresh garlic, ginger, Thai basil, and some soy sauce. Or it could be changing the type of curry paste you use. I use a Mae Ploy brand. It's got a good bite. I was able to get it through US Foods.


----------



## georgia pasty (Jun 24, 2008)

and some fresh Coriander leaves will finish it off nicely . One note use Thai basil not normal Basil leaves , the Thai basil has a good spicey peppery flavour ( _O. basilicum_ va.r. _thyrsiflora)_ is the one you need . 
Ginger root is good but if you can get Alpinia galanga root it gives a better result.
Fresh Lemon grass maybe ?

How do you normally finish the dish ? before its served , swirl of coconut cream , julliene of tomatoe , maybe a fruit sambal / salsa accompanying it like mango & watermelon for example

Most Thai curry pastes can also be purchased online too 
hope I have helped rgds
Graham


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe add some acidity, lemon or lime juice, to bring out the flavors.


----------



## geese4u (Apr 29, 2008)

What he said


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Try lemon grass,ginger,galanga,garlic,lime leaf or some chilis with some heat use any of these in different combinations personally I use galanga in other cuisine than thai.But get familar with there flavors and aromas. I have found 
that building flavor layer upon layer gives a richer taste.The was I do it is
put oil in wok add you onion,spices,ect. brown then throw some flour in makeing a rue. I usually take the rue color to light brown.then I add a bit of tomatoes paste work it into the rue then add liquids. I don't know what you are making but hope this might help.


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Which brand of Thai curry paste are you using? Mae Ploy has shrimp paste in it, whereas Arroy-D is vegetarian. Nothing wrong with that of course, but if you're stocked with a large supply of Arroy-D, then consider getting a little tub of shrimp paste to doctor it up. 

And ditto on all the herbs and aromatics others have mentioned. Even better would be getting some key limes instead of regular ones.

If it's for a bonafide Thai curry dish, then also start with a good chicken stock made with bones, mirepoix, fresh turmeric root, lemongrass, lime leaves, ginger, galangal, and white peppercorns. 

Pounding Thai bird chilies in a mortar will make them extra spicy. Another option would be to make prik nam pla on the side (birds, fish sauce and lime juice) for those customers who want it hotter and more pungent.

Lastly, make sure your fish sauce doesn't suck.  The ingredient label should just be fish, salt and water. And maybe sugar but that's it. If it says hydrolized proteins or anything like that, then it was made with a sped up fermentation process, and it won't taste as good.

And even among the pure brands, the salt content will be very different, so taste first and adjust accordingly. It gets saltier with longer cooking time.


----------

